# NEED HELP replacing harddrive



## ginnieth (Oct 19, 2005)

hi...a plea for help...
my mac has died and i need to replace it...i am not savvy by any means...i need a computer that still has scsi interfacing so i can continue to use the personal laser printer...i use my computer for work, and need sufficient memory to store files, use a scanner, use the graphics, etc. my budget is around $500.00...can you help me? i assume my moniter is fine, just the harddrive has to be replaced...
the problem with my old mac started yesterday, i was able to finally get it booted (after it crashed it was then was unrecognizable by itself) using a series of start up disks...however, today the start up disks are saying they do not recognize the harddrive and i can't run disk first aid on it...i really need to get files off of this computer, do you have any suggestions?

thanks for your assistance...i bought an imac from mega macs and have been v. satisfied (dead computer is a power mac), what do you think of this one?
PowerMac G4 500MHz 256MB/27GB/DVD-RAM/100 MB Zip

FEATURES:

* 500mhz PowerPC G4 
* System bus @100MHz 
* 256MB SDRAM memory 
* 27GB Ultra ATA drive 
* DVD-RAM (reads CDs & DVD-ram) 
INCLUDES:
* PowerMac G4 
* AC Power Cord 
* Keyboard & Mouse 

ginny thacker
please respond via email
[email protected]


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

So the computer does boot off of a CD? If so, you don't need to replace the computer. The computer just seems to be having trouble reading the hard drive.

If the computer is at least getting to the startup chime, you can try resetting the PRAM. When you start the computer, hold command-option-p-r until you have heard the startup chime about three or four times.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds very like the drive has died completely. Usually, if you manage to get it going once more you should IMMEDIATELY backup the data, as it's unlikely to come up again... 
Replacing the ATA drive is a doddle. You can get instructions from Apple's support http://www.apple.com/support/diy/ (and select your model G4), or Google using something like "replacing hard drive g4 500MHZ". 
You can get v. cheap replacement drives from http://ebuyer.co.uk or a variety of places in the US (always cheaper than the UK :-( ) 

And one last thing - where possible use Seagate drives, both ATA and SCSI, they are the best.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that g4/500 does not have scsi on it. scsi was a built to order option on all g4 desktops. what mac do you have with a failed hd on it. it is simple to replace the hds on most macs. as far a getting a replacement hd, the best to do is to get new, and any major brand will do. i have maxtor and wester digital and never have had a problem with them.


----------

